# Toilet makes a banging noise.



## funetical (Oct 6, 2009)

After I flush I hear a bang. It loud and it's coming from the pipes, aside from that it's hard to explain. My father in law is a plumber, but I strongly dislike him. If it's not an easy fix I'm goin pro. Somebody tell me it's an easy fix.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

A loud bang... hmmm... perhaps you have an angry toilet monster? No, seriously it might be something that is inside the pipe itself from a poor installation. Can you locate exactly where the bang is if someone flushes the toilet and you listen near the pipes? Does the noise move or is it locale?


----------



## Redwood (Oct 8, 2009)

When does the bang occur?
When water initially starts running?
While it is running?
When it shuts off?
Is it one bang or, multiple bangs?


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 8, 2009)

There are toilet Monster?


----------



## funetical (Oct 8, 2009)

The Bang happens after the flush. The more to flush the louder the bang. I think. It hard to gauge and it's never the same sound. Almost a gurgling bang? I know of toilet monsters but arn't they generally good natured?


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 9, 2009)

> The more to flush the louder the bang



Wow, you left yourself wide open with that one!  Talk about Toilet Monsters!


----------



## funetical (Oct 9, 2009)

Funny. But seriously I think it's my pipes. It would have to be right? I'm not having any thing come back up and there's no Leaks. Could Air be getting in there somehow? Could something at street level be causing this?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

funetical said:


> Funny. But seriously I think it's my pipes. It would have to be right? I'm not having any thing come back up and there's no Leaks. Could Air be getting in there somehow? Could something at street level be causing this?



Has this always happened, or did it start out of nowhere? It honestly sounds like you have a object of some sort in there... or one pissed off toilet monster.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 10, 2009)

Could this bang be when the filler shuts off?

Are you on a well or city water?


----------



## Redwood (Oct 11, 2009)

Speedbump said:


> Could this bang be when the filler shuts off?
> 
> Are you on a well or city water?



Thats what I was trying to find out...
Its kind of funny but if my questions were answered accurately I could have just typed the answer instead of this.

But there seems to be more interest in toilet monsters...
I have never found them to be a source of banging noises from a toilet.
But who knows this may be the first.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree, they (the monsters) can be a problem sometimes.  But it always seems that the OP's never seem to want to answer pertinent questions.  With the answers to such questions usually come the solutions.


----------



## funetical (Apr 19, 2010)

For the record, I never figured it out. Still does it. I thought I was going to buy the house I'm in, turns out the owner wants more than it's worth so I am moving on.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess we'll never get the answers now...
Must be a toilet monster...


----------

